
Tor website needs your help - lelf
https://blog.torproject.org/blog/tor-website-needs-your-help
======
ancarda
>Our users deserve beautiful, clear, and comprehensive graphics to allow
everyone to quickly understand Tor better.

Personally I think every OSS project needs this. I think a lot of users might
consider switching to OSS alternatives if they were a little more polished.

~~~
pwnna
Why can't we create something that generates good landing pages that also
allow it to be very tweakable to create a custom feel (as oppose to a standard
template like gh pages)

~~~
cik
We can - it's called bootstrap.

------
ultrasandwich
Join the mailing list for www-team: [[https://lists.torproject.org/cgi-
bin/mailman/listinfo/www-te...](https://lists.torproject.org/cgi-
bin/mailman/listinfo/www-team)]

There is an open request to export the current blog entries for use with some
kind of static site generator
[[https://trac.torproject.org/projects/tor/ticket/10479](https://trac.torproject.org/projects/tor/ticket/10479)],
so if anyone wants to take a crack at that with me, could be fun.

~~~
dismiss21x
Import the database dump (once provided) into Jekyll?

------
dope457
I will suggest to use #tor-dev IRC channel @ OFTC for more info.

------
lowglow
Saw the blog was drupal. Is the site in drupal as well?

~~~
noeltock
Source is so short, it can only be handcoded ;)

~~~
lowglow
hahahah. ;)

